# Grain Storage in 2 Liter Bottles (scientific study)



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I just found an interesting study on wheat stored in two liter bottles with and without oxygen absorbers. Granted, the study length was only for one year but it argues that storage in these bottles is feasible and that using oxygen absorbers is a definite plus. I know a lot of people scoff at 2 liter bottles for this purpose but 1. they are free, 2. they are definitely food grade, 3. they can be stored in smaller spaces than five gallon buckets, and 4. they could be easily carried even by a small child. If the need arose to move a lot of them quickly they could be strapped together with duct tape or put in boxes or packs. I think they offer an alternative for those that are limited in funds and storage space. I know they aren't rodent proof but in reality neither are five gallon buckets. I'm not saying they are a better option, only that they are an option. Anyhow, the study is here:

http://ndfs.byu.edu/Portals/9/docs/research/long/PETE bottles paper.091910.pdf


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a friend asking about smaller containers for storing wheat in their small trailer with 3 children, and have sent them this link. 
Thank-you.
Dawn


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats a good Idea. I could store 2 liter bottles in way more places than a 5 gallon bucket. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We've been storing flour in them with no problems. The same goes for beans. The corn grits and whole grain rice don't seem to fare as well. This is real world experience.

They ARE fairly rodent proof if you remove any food traces from the outside. The diameter is difficult for them to get a tooth grip on and if there is more interesting bait, they are safe.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Unless you have someone else giving you the bottles they aren't free. The graphs didn't seem to match the info the were providing so I'm not sure which was more accurate.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I would be hesitant about using the oxygen absorbers since I have been informed that wheat berries so treated will not sprout. I always keep part of my wheat storage without oxygen absorbers so that I will be able to grow my own wheat if TSHTF!

Limey


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

If I was to store wheat berries, rice, beans, or anything else in 2 liter bottles, I'd probably dip the tops in wax give them a better seal. I've sealed cans, and even boxes in wax. They have lasted for several years that way. Even boxes of mac & cheese will last years past the expiration date when sealed in wax.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think I'd go with 3 liter bottles for this purpose. I have a friend whose family drinks a ton of soft drinks in the larger bottles and I can get 3-4 a week from her. What size O2 absorber would be best for the 3 liter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

limey said:


> I would be hesitant about using the oxygen absorbers since I have been informed that wheat berries so treated will not sprout.


This is not true. If the wheat was viable in the first place and stored at a proper temperature and moisture content it will remain just as viable when stored with an oxygen absorber as it would without one.

As for the study itself it's interesting, but really needed to run longer than one year. I'd very much like to see results for years two, three, four, and five. That's where the real story would be told I believe.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I agree, the study length was insufficient and judging from the graph there was a slight increase in oxygen content beginning around 8 months for those bottles with oxygen absorbers. Perhaps this increase was statistically insignificant and thus ignored by the researchers in their writeup? I'm curious as to just how long grain actually benefits from being kept in an oxygen deficient environment. If the "bugs" are killed off in the first days and prevented from recontaminating the grain by the bottle itself then isn't the purpose accomplished? Would the grain degrade from any other factor that would be rectified by a lack of oxygen?


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I store my grains and water in 2 liter soda bottles and juice jugs. They keep just fine. They store perfectly standing upright under my kids twin size beds, the mattress slats keep them from falling over. 

If you don't drink soda and don't know someone that does and can save them for you, then go around a neighborhood on recycle day and pull them out of the recycle cans. Wash them out really good and make sure they are completely dry before filling. I have garbage picked dozens of them, and also dozens of laundry bottles since I make my own laundry soap.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

When I store grain in 2 liter bottles I work as much grain in as possible by beating the sides of the bottle. I pour in the grain to the very top, I then beat the sides of the bottle until the grain drops down, then I add more grain, beat, add more grain, beat...until the grain no longer settles and then I make sure to fill all the way to the top and screw on the lid.
I'm amazed how much will fit in a 2 liter bottle.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I have stored lots of things this way and never had a problem. In fact I have some rice that I put in those bottles two years ago. Cooks up just fine. I do just like Marinemomtatt does by filling and then banging and then filling some more. I then pop the bottles in the freezer for about a week and then remove and store. I have not had a problem so far. Blessings, Kat


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I get the 2 liter bottles from friends that save these for me. I've got 62 right now filled with water for emergency household use, not drinking water. I have them sitting on the floor in the bathroom around the walls. This way they're close to the commode, sink or bathtub for immediate use.

Forgot to add that I fill the 2 liter bottles 3/4 full of water and keep in the freezers. If the power goes off these frozen bottles of ice help maintain colder temps in the freezers until the power comes back on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was just going to ask if freezing the full bottles for a week or so would work as well at killing the bugs as oxygen absorbers. Hmmm, filling bottles with flour or popcorn or dried beans sounds like a good idea. If the flour was in 2 liter bottles I could set it on the shelf instead of leaving the bags in the freezer. Same with rolled oats and small pasta. I've been using canning jars to hold some stuff but quart jars don't hold near as much as a 2 liter bottle. You could write the contents and date right on the bottle. (I write content and purchase date info on canning jars too.)

I need to start saving soda bottles, for water as well as dried goods. 
I wonder if the green color of Mountain Dew bottles makes any difference to the contents.


----------



## scarnucci (Feb 28, 2010)

A.T. Hagan said:


> This is not true. If the wheat was viable in the first place and stored at a proper temperature and moisture content it will remain just as viable when stored with an oxygen absorber as it would without one.


I disagree. The consensus that I have found through various prep/sufficiency/food storage sites is that an Oxygen free environment will significantly reduce germination, if not outright kill the seed.

Use a desiccant, sure. Don't use O2 absorbers for something you want to try to grow. If you are just going to grind it for flour, use O2 absorber to kill bugs.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have some wheat that my dad grew in the 1950's stored in a jar on my office shelf. It is in fine condition. As long as grain is dry, it will store for many years. Dry wheat will not attract bugs, mould or rot, and if it has a lid on it, it will be fine for many years. I have stored grain in unsealed grain bins for many years with no adverse affects. Storing grain is really simpler than some might have you believe, IMHO. I think O2 absorbers, and such are un-necessary. 

A a side note, I plan to grow a few of these seeds this summer, and try to multiply it a bit. It is thatcher wheat, and is supposed to be good for milling. I'd like to compare how it performs for baking and agronomically vs. todays wheats.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

farmerDale said:


> A a side note, I plan to grow a few of these seeds this summer, and try to multiply it a bit. It is thatcher wheat, and is supposed to be good for milling. I'd like to compare how it performs for baking and agronomically vs. todays wheats.


Will you please post a thread on your experience and results with the thatcher wheat??


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Of course I will! I have only one concern, that it will be too wet to seed this year, as it was last year. I am really curious. I wonder how much will germinate...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I also need a couple years of multiplying to get enough of an amount to mill.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

scarnucci said:


> I disagree. The consensus that I have found through various prep/sufficiency/food storage sites is that an Oxygen free environment will significantly reduce germination, if not outright kill the seed.
> 
> Use a desiccant, sure. Don't use O2 absorbers for something you want to try to grow. If you are just going to grind it for flour, use O2 absorber to kill bugs.


 Geri Guidetti and I had a conversation about this long ago. It's packed away on a storage disc somewhere, but I did find this where she is relating essentially the same thing:

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...orage/seed_viability/seed_viability_myths.htm

Repeated experience from sprouting wheat berries I've had in cans or buckets packed with oxygen absorbers for five years or more that I later sprouted backs it up.

The type of seed being stored, the storage temperature, and its moisture content play a major role in long-term seed viability. Removing the oxygen from the container much less so.

My seed supply is stored in vacuum sealed canning jars that I keep in my deep freezer.


----------

